# Ubuntu Ultimate 1.9 - The Big Daddy



## ankushkool (Sep 26, 2008)

a Linux that can even beat vista hands down (well almost) u just try it and u will never think of anything else... check it out

*ultimateedition.info/Ultimate_Edition_1.9/
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/2308/systemtoolsgj3.jpg
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/systemtoolsgj3.jpg/1/w840.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 26, 2008)

Yuck at the theme and yuck at their site! Looks like some kids who think _roughly 500MB of themes, gdms, icons, wallpapers etc_ would make a great distro.

Grow up, every Linux is the same and different at the same time, depends on how you use it. And don't drag Vista into this, it will only lead to another war.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Yuck at the theme and yuck at their site! Looks like some kids who think _roughly 500MB of themes, gdms, icons, wallpapers etc_ would make a great distro.



And a perfect reply to this is....



> Grow up, every Linux is the same and different at the same time, depends on how you use it..



They like it. Indeed a great distro for them,  else they would not waste time on it.  hehe LOL !!


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Yuck at the theme and yuck at their site! Looks like some kids who think _roughly 500MB of themes, gdms, icons, wallpapers etc_ would make a great distro.
> 
> Grow up, every Linux is the same and different at the same time, depends on how you use it. And don't drag Vista into this, it will only lead to another war.



You know one thing I like about the Ubuntu cd install is that it's light, just the way I like it. Making something like ultimate would be......well.......an ultimate bloat. But then, there are people who want that !!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2008)

I tried UU 1.7, it looked like Some kids had modified original Ubuntu and added some fancy "stuff". It is poorly tested and full of  bugs.

I won't recommend it to anyone.
Instead Try Linux Mint or Dream Linux.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 27, 2008)

Want an alternative install to ubuntu ? Get Linux Mint.

Don't waste time on crap like these.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 27, 2008)

Its a resource hog.. it tried Ubuntu Ultimate 1.3 sometime back.. i had to manually shut down each service that was not supposed to run.. for eg.. Apache.. FTP.. etc etc.. Ubuntu is fine.. mod it.. and get Ubuntu Ultimate with a little footprint..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Want an alternative install to ubuntu ? Get Linux Mint.
> Don't waste time on crap like these.




haha ! you make a very bad manager/executive.
dude show some mercy to the children. Its their attempt at linux.
Its kind of nice to see such a distro. that they have interest in linux and they are customizing it to their needs.

in  the end its linux that's winning.


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice work by these guyz.. Actually, it is a pain to run Ubuntu if you have no internet connection.. and UU resolves this to some extent...


----------



## hullap (Sep 27, 2008)

lololol
their site is the fail


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> lololol
> their site is the fail



I am studying CSE at a top college in Bangalore..
And many FOSS Leaders and top FOSS guys give seminars at our college from time to time.

They all have one thing to say... *Don't talk, Do it and show*.
It goes along with the FOSS.IN saying Show me the code.
Don't pass comments now. Lets see what can you do.. can you even manage to make a UU  !!!

Talk is waste of time, Was so explicitly highlighted by FOSS India's Atul Chitnes  !

go here and see at the FOSS.IN website. 

*foss.in/
*
“Talk is cheap - show me the code”*

*Show what you done to FOSS and Open Source. As said Talk is cheap. Show it.*


----------



## Garbage (Sep 27, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I am studying CSE at a top college in Bangalore..
> And many FOSS Leaders and top FOSS guys give seminars at our college from time to time.
> 
> They all have one thing to say... *Don't talk, Do it and show*.
> ...


Rightly said...  

Hullap, don't waste time on commenting u kid..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 28, 2008)

Point remains - don't install UU1.9 thinking its the version of ubuntu that "has everything".
Because Linux is not Windows. An ultimate distro would have 1TB of software installed.
This is just one of those newbie centric distros for the migrators from OSes like Macintosh and Windows.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ sure...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 28, 2008)

Lolol


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

i just uninstalled UU 1.8 ..it looks like kiddish.. dont compared to with vista/mac. (only for UI, not for performance)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 28, 2008)

Betruger said:


> i just uninstalled UU 1.8 ..it looks like kiddish.. dont compared to with vista/mac. (only for UI, not for performance)


Compared to apple leopard and microsoft vista, this OS is specially appealing to those people who want all glamour out of box along with loads of fancy i-don't-care-if-they-enhance-productivity-or-not compiz fusion plugins and yet don't want to learn anything to use it, and most importantly, don't want to pay a paise for it.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 28, 2008)

WHata  ajoke.. People are creating useless distro like the one posted and Ubuntu Gamers and blah b;lah blah just utilizing web space for nothing ! I would say stay away from heap of distro and choose the right one.. I won't even risk my system to test distro like this


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

"ubuntu" is a copyrighted name ? 
  anyone can use it ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 28, 2008)

Talking about Ubuntu Gamer's Edition Live DVD, I think the current release of linux-gamers edition pwns it totally since it is based on *Arch Linux* and hence has one of the fastest possible speeds and performance. BTW, it IS funny to imagine a geeky distro for gaming


----------



## ankushkool (Sep 29, 2008)

this is just a good effort to bring linux to common ppl like us... or else it takes days just 2 set up a home pc using linux for a newbie... dont u ppl act as smart asses, i know u r smart but stop boasting.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 29, 2008)

ankushkool said:


> this is just a good effort to bring linux to common ppl like us... or else it takes days just 2 set up a home pc using linux for a newbie... dont u ppl act as smart asses, i know u r smart but stop boasting.


WTH ? This is insane. 2 days to setup a distro ?

If you were using ubuntu, all you need to do is explore add/remove menu. Thats what I did when I was a newbie. It takes half an hour, but thats due to the sheer number of apps - you tend to get distracted from the main objective. Then add medibuntu repos using "those funny lines from the tutorial" in the terminal and then go to gnome-look (the best part) and start adding themes.

The whole process, including download time, takes just around 2 hours.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTH ? This is insane. 2 days to setup a distro ?
> 
> If you were using ubuntu, all you need to do is explore add/remove menu. Thats what I did when I was a newbie. It takes half an hour, but thats due to the sheer number of apps - you tend to get distracted from the main objective. Then add medibuntu repos using "those funny lines from the tutorial" in the terminal and then go to gnome-look (the best part) and start adding themes.
> 
> The whole process, including download time, takes just around 2 hours.


Man, everybody is not on "world's fastest internet connection" like you... 

And you got V.V.V. high speed mirrors to download n install within 2 hours....

now welcome to real _Bharat_ man... Still many users on Dial-up. n u say... just 2 hours... NOW WTH... :X

They tried their best to come up with their distro. *You use or don't use. It's YOUR problem.* Did they force you ??
Why u *smart people* kidding them ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 29, 2008)

Garbage said:


> Man, everybody is not on "world's fastest internet connection" like you...
> 
> And you got V.V.V. high speed mirrors to download n install within 2 hours....
> 
> ...


I never said it takes 2 hours to download the ISO and customise. I said the install and customisation time.
And if you use IIT-Chennai mirrors, you get very high speeds in South India.

And yeah, if they are dialup users, even for downloading the distro, it can take a whole month. They don't come into the picture at all in my reply (Debian Stable is best for them since 3 DVDs have everything they need). I was replying to ankushkool who said it takes 2 days to setup ubuntu from the scratch, by comparing my own time taken when I first installed ubuntu.

And finally, I never said Ubuntu Ultimate is the worst distro in the world. I just said its not the "big daddy" or whatever you call it when you compare it to ubuntu.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> WHata  ajoke.. People are creating useless distro like the one posted and Ubuntu Gamers and blah b;lah blah just utilizing web space for nothing ! I would say stay away from heap of distro and choose the right one.. I won't even risk my system to test distro like this





Then you should not even use Ubuntu and also not install lots of stuff on it. Because its risks your system that is.
UU is just cusotmized ubuntu with same kernel.
You turned out to be newb here bro. With not much rational thinking. Despite your shell knowledge.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 29, 2008)

Huh ! People can customize a distro themselves  Also distro like this just packs lots of bloatware and useless stuff.. So whats the use of wasting bandwidth downloading useless stuff.. 

Ps : I don't use Ubuntu either 



> UU is just cusotmized ubuntu with same kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 29, 2008)

I found it great-to-give for an offline Linux user, gave him lots of stuff to try about without whining he's got no internet to get something done.

But otherwise, for a user who knows what he's doing, it does include a large chunk of unnecessary or extra software.


----------



## sarincv (Sep 29, 2008)

and what about playing media files??? earlier it did not have any built in mp3 support....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 29, 2008)

That was a matter of a few .debs I always carry with me. I guess now it does support media files, not too sure about it. I have the first version of it alone.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 29, 2008)

It is having support for almost all types of media files now.. So it's good for offline users, who primarily use computers for Entertainment purposes.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2008)

to be true my opensuse install is far more bloated then this thing.
same with fedora 9  !!!
have fun !!!!!!!!!!!!

no truning back to setup after one time install. time is now precious ! of course knowledge is important. but thanks i already have some.. hehe !! 
i had added my own(hmm my teachers ) sysem calls and new CPU scheduling routines and process thread  handling routines to my kernel !! and use them in some applications..!! now have add them again in SuSE !  when i get time for it.. !!!!!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm amazed at all of you. How many of you have not actually have had the luxury of that broadband connection you now use. I was one of those users and personally I would love to have a distro that has alot of stuff on it which wouldn't require me to download MB's of stuff. So their choice of Themes or icons is a put off , big deal. Deal with it. If you feel you can make it better then share your contributions. 

Find the site slacking? Well how about you design them that new UI which would make users drool. Hah its quite easy to call anyones work crap. If you all were staunch Linux supporters you could have mailed the person back with feedback. But I don't see that happening. 

Each distro is meant for a certain segment of users. A person who is new to Linux doesn't install Gentoo. Neither does a Gentoo user use Ubuntu.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2008)

^^^^^^ Exactly !!!


----------



## alter_ego (Sep 30, 2008)

ankushkool said:


> a Linux that can even beat vista hands down (well almost) u just try it and u will never think of anything else... check it out
> 
> *ultimateedition.info/Ultimate_Edition_1.9/



Man! you have just been flamed! Don't loose heart is what I will say.


----------



## Pat (Sep 30, 2008)

I have personally tried UU 1.8 and trust me, it was very good. They have probably tweaked a few settings here and there. As a result, it felt snappier than Ubuntu. Its a great distro to try out for someone who is new to Linux and does not have a decent internet connection to work with.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I'm amazed at all of you. How many of you have not actually have had the luxury of that broadband connection you now use. I was one of those users and personally I would love to have a distro that has alot of stuff on it which wouldn't require me to download MB's of stuff. So their choice of Themes or icons is a put off , big deal. Deal with it. If you feel you can make it better then share your contributions.
> 
> Find the site slacking? Well how about you design them that new UI which would make users drool. Hah its quite easy to call anyones work crap. If you all were staunch Linux supporters you could have mailed the person back with feedback. But I don't see that happening.
> 
> Each distro is meant for a certain segment of users. A person who is new to Linux doesn't install Gentoo. Neither does a Gentoo user use Ubuntu.


I agreed to that completely, but at the same time, what put me in offensive mode was the highly exaggerated nature of the thread starter's first post and the way he loosely stated that "this is a distro which can even beat vista".

Instead of appriciating this OS for what it is and what it is meant for, he is refering to the appearence and "coolness" and comparing it to MS vista. Thats just dumb.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 1, 2008)

> I agreed to that completely, but at the same time, what put me in offensive mode was the highly exaggerated nature of the thread starter's first post and the way he loosely stated that "this is a distro which can even beat vista".



In that case 99% of the threads on this subsection just became invalidated because usually someone compares it to Vista as a benchmark. 



> Instead of appriciating this OS for what it is and what it is meant for, he is refering to the appearence and "coolness" and comparing it to MS vista. Thats just dumb.


Yes hes into the looks and eye candy features of it and hence his opinion. Whether it is dumb or not is your perception. To him your little 486 on a custom kernel is probably the dumbest thing known to mankind. But still he doesn't throw a monkey wrench in it does he ?

All I have to say is respect ones work and contributions. If you don't do anything to better it , don't bash it either.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Neither does a Gentoo user use Ubuntu.


Not entirely true, I still boot my Kubuntu CD expecting it to magically transform into KDE4 someday


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 1, 2008)

> Not entirely true, I still boot my Kubuntu CD expecting it to magically transform into KDE4 someday


You sir are one of the rare exceptions.


----------



## ankushkool (Oct 5, 2008)

ya right dude... now even my friends r usin it who hated linux coz everytime there was one thing or other missing... now they have everythin they want n more... plus kool looks


----------



## c2tarun (Nov 1, 2008)

hi guys
can anyone plz tell me from where i can download unbuntu linux......
i tried to download it from torrent but it is giving very slow speed......
plz reply


----------

